# engine swap 95 200 sx ser won't start



## gyjack (Apr 8, 2003)

Ok here is the problem.......... 1995 NISSAN 200 SX SER
Old engine died.
Got a new JDM (Japanese Direct Motor) from HOUSTON and put in my car.
My car will turn over but it will not start.
Trouble shooting steps:
1. Fuel pump is working
2. Fuel lines are in correct..... I hope, fuel line coming off of the fuel filter is going to the fuel intake lower "lower connection behind valve cover and upper connection to fuel regulator is connected to return fuel line. 
3. When spraying "Starter Spray" in the the Thottle body and then trying to start the car, the car does turn over until the "starter spray" is burned (used) then I am back to getting no fuel.

What should I do now or what is the problem?
1. Could my fuel injectors be clogged? (not to sure how long the motor was sitting)
2. What is the fix or quick fix?
3. Has anyone here heard of the problem or now how I can fix it?
4. Maybe I did not conneect a wire back if so what is the wire?

HELLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPP MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEee?????????

Gylon Jackson


2.


----------



## gcombs4 (Dec 18, 2018)

If you are able to spray in some starter spray and it does try to start or fire then it is clearly a fuel problem. Did you have injectors working on the old engine? If so could try to change the injectors and fuel rail. See if you can remove the fuel line just before entering the injectors and see if fuel is getting that far. If so the problem is after that point. Good luck hope this helps.


----------

